# iOS and Android 1650 Split Leaf - General Availability.



## kodos (Jan 27, 2017)

Just in time for the Lord's Day!

I am pleased to announce the general availability of the 1650 Psalter for iOS. It is a little behind Android right now as Apple takes longer to approve updates - days instead of hours. But if you snag it now you will probably get an update to the app around Tuesday which brings those missing features to iOS. Specifically, the iOS version is missing about 14 tunes, tune linking, and tune recommendations.

There has been a huge outpouring of support for this project, and I am grateful for the ways in which it has been of help to God's people even in Beta form. I am conspiring with some other forum members here to bring a lot of great improvements to it. We had about 200 people in the Beta program and there were a lot of great suggestions. That's quite a few saints for a Beta software that occupies a relative niche. With the renewed interest in Psalmody, I pray that the Lord uses these apps to support the singing of Psalms throughout the visible church. Spread the word on social media and at church so that more can sing the praises of our God!

Get it on iOS here:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id1198280376

Android here:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.charisdevelopment.thesixteenfifty

Kindle store (Kindle Fire):
https://www.amazon.com/Charis-Devel...8&qid=1485569236&sr=1-1&keywords=1650+psalter

May you be blessed in singing the songs of Zion.

P.S: I don't like putting nag screens in apps - so if you have the inclination, please put a review up on the App Store, Google Play, or Amazon App stores. It is very helpful in the app being 'discovered' and helps Apple, Google, and Amazon curate the apps up there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Rejoicing 1


----------



## CJW (Jan 28, 2017)

Thank you, thank you! What a blessing indeed! I had been praying for an iOS version! May the Lord richly bless you and all the developers and testers for your work on this!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Jan 28, 2017)

Thank you for your hard work Rom. For us musically declined folk, this is truly a blessing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kodos (Jan 28, 2017)

Thank you, both. It is humbling to see the joy that God's people have had in this app. Grateful to be an instrument of His through its creation. There are many more updates to come. 

By the way, Zack - I have almost no musical ability (my kids who are taking piano are teaching me what little I know). That is one of the reasons that I think the 1650 psalter is so important. It is perhaps one of the few psalters that can be sung through with very little musical gifting. I hope that psalter committees in the churches will also remember those of us who are not musically inclined.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jan 28, 2017)

Thank you, and thank you all on the PB who are contributing, so very much. The 1650 remains my favorite all-around Psalter for several reasons; it has stood the test of time for a reason. I'm very excited about this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

